# 09 VW Jetta 2.5L



## faulkit2 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am in need of an oil change which I am usually having done at a pretty regular interval. Was out running an errand, gassed and checked my oil when I noticed I was down 1 qt. Can I use Citgo Super Guard Synthetic Blend 5w-30w in a pinch? It says for API service. Thanks.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Sure, the 2.5 can run on anything. I would use it for a full change, no problem.

A thin 5w-30 is great for winter, esp if you park outside.

Try to get into 6 month intervals, you can leave the filter on for 2 oil changes. 

High Miles oils are generally a good way to go.


----------



## squelchy451 (May 19, 2016)

faulkit2 said:


> I am in need of an oil change which I am usually having done at a pretty regular interval. Was out running an errand, gassed and checked my oil when I noticed I was down 1 qt. Can I use Citgo Super Guard Synthetic Blend 5w-30w in a pinch? It says for API service. Thanks.


For a top-up if nothing else is available? Maybe. It is a synthetic *blend*, and our engines need full synthetic. Unless you live all the way out in Newfoundland, there should be an auto parts store with a full synthetic meeting VW 502, or even any 5W-30/40 full synthetic.


----------

